# Surf Fishing Hilton Head Island



## cjlake88 (Nov 18, 2012)

Hello,
Im here on Hilton Head Island for Thanksgiving week, and i brought along my surf fishing rod. been out twice so far with no luck. anyone got any tips they could share or PM me? 

Thanks! And happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Nov 18, 2012)

Find any point or inlet on the beach. It does not have to be large just a change in the shoreline.

Watch the waves on the incoming. A wave will break, peeling down the beach when you see a spot where the wave does not break in a spot and breaks on either side you have found a rip.

This is a deeper area in the bar that the waves break on. The water that comes up on the beach goes back out in this rip. Fish the rip.


----------



## OUTCAST (Nov 18, 2012)

I think the beach is dead right now everywhere on HH. Water temp has dropped like a rock lately. Hit the lagoons, mainly the ones in sea pines. Where are you staying?


----------



## stalionnnnn (Nov 19, 2012)

would like to hook up with anyone going to little Tybee for trout....


----------



## cjlake88 (Nov 19, 2012)

Im at the Mariott Grand Ocean, the beach really does seem dead. we went under the main bridge to the public boat launch yesterday and only caught part of a car bumper haha thanks for the replys!


----------



## dixon (Nov 19, 2012)

I am at edisto beach for turkey week.It seems dead here but maybe a change will come with the nicer weather.


----------



## Chris at Tech (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm actually headed to HHI now

I normally wouldn't target the beach this time of year.  During the warm months, there would be plenty of action to keep you busy but not now

As suggested, target the creeks and lagoons with your bass tackle.  Popping corks and gulp shrimp on jig heads are good bets.


----------



## Georgia Tech Redneck (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm in Hilton Head right now... Plenty of trout in the backwater stuff.  I took a kayak out to a random area with lots of grass and ended up catching a limit of sea trout on jigs.  

Also caught a couple whiting in the surf, but that was it so far. Nothing's touched fresh dead mullet in the surf yet, but we'll see!


----------



## cjlake88 (Nov 21, 2012)

thanks for all the tips! what do you guys think the best bait in the surf for right now is?


----------



## bigkga69 (Nov 21, 2012)

get a fresh blue crab and break into quarters and try that, if theres any bull reds still lingering in the surf, they'll eat that...


----------

